# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  11 мифов о контрацепции

## Irina

*11 мифов о контрацепции*

Противозачаточные средства до сих пор остаются источником мифов и предрассудков. Зачастую это обусловлено тем, что о таком интимном вопросе предпочитают консультироваться у «главных» специалистов – мам, подруг, форумов, но никак не у специалистов.

Межевитинова Елена Анатольевна, д.м.н., ведущий научный сотрудник ФГУ Научный центр акушерства, гинекологии и перинатологии им. В.И. Кулакова Ромедтехнологий, эксперт проекта «Сюрпризов - нет!» попробует разобраться, что из этого – правда, а что нет.

*1. От гормонов неизбежно полнеют.*

Комбинированные оральные контрацептивы у некоторых женщин в той или иной степени могут влиять на изменение массы тела. Эстрогены, входящие в состав противозачаточных таблеток, способствуют задержке жидкости, которая через какое-то время выводится из организма. Чем больше доза эстрогена в препарате, тем больше может быть выражен этот эффект. Изменение массы тела может быть также связано с индивидуальной переносимостью противозачаточного средства. Не уменьшается значимость характера питания и физической активности. Ранее противозачаточные таблетки содержали высокую дозу гормонов, и поэтому прибавка массы тела была одним из нередких побочных эффектов приема контрацептивов. Сегодня эта проблема практически решена, так как в арсенале врачей есть микродозированные КОК и влагалищное кольцо, содержащее самую минимальную дозу гормонов.

*2. Спиртное и КОК несовместимы.*

Сам по себе алкоголь не оказывает влияния на контрацептивный эффект КОК, а вот если спиртное вызвало нарушения работы желудочно-кишечного тракта в виде рвоты, например, тогда в течение 7 дней лучше использовать дополнительную защиту.

*3. От КОК снижается либидо.
*
Изменения либидо на фоне использования гормональных контрацептивов встречается крайне редко. Если это случается то, как правило, в первые несколько месяцев приема препарата и связано с тем, что организм адаптируется. Это может проявляться как увеличением, так и снижением сексуального влечения. Наоборот, в ряде исследований у трети женщин на фоне использования таких гормональных контрацептивов как влагалищное кольцо наблюдалось увеличение либидо и частоты половых контактов.

*4. Прием КОК ведет к бесплодию.*

По данным многочисленных исследований, частота бесплодия у женщин, принимающих КОК, оказалась в сотни раз меньше, чем у их сверстниц, имевших роды и аборты без использования контрацепции. Более того, есть данные о том, что кратковременный прием КОК может в последующем увеличить вероятность наступления беременнности - так называемый ребаунд-эффект.

*5. Чтобы снизить побочные эффекты лучше делать перерывы в приеме гормональной контрацепции.*

На настоящее время нет никаких научно-обоснованных данных, указывающих на необходимость прерывания приема КОК каждые несколько лет. С медицинской точки зрения нет никакой пользы для организма от подобных перерывов, более того при возобновлении приема после отмены частота развития побочных эффектов (в том числе межменструальиых кровотечений) в течение первых 3 мес. может быть выше, так как организм будет вынужден опять адаптироваться к приему КОК. Так же перерывы в приеме контрацептивов чреваты тем, что у каждой четвертой молодой женщины возникает ,нежелательная беременность, что заставляет усомниться в необходимости таких перерывов; могут сходить «на нет» и положительные неконтрацептивные эффекты, связанные с применением КОК.

*6. КОК – для девушек старше 20 лет?*

На самом деле современные контрацептивы можно применять и в молодом возрасте, конечно, после консультации с врачом-гинекологом. Есть препараты, которые обладают не только надежным противозачаточным эффектом, но и уменьшают сальность кожи и количество прыщей на лице. А ведь это большая проблема для молодых девушек!
*
7. Если девушка кормит грудью – она не забеременеет.*

Это распространенное заблуждение приводит к тому, что 10% женщин обращаются в медицинские учреждения для прерывания беременности в первый год после родов. Женская половая система уже через 3-4 недели после родов возвращается к привычному ритму работы и необходимо использовать контрацепцию.

Действительно, природой предусмотрено естественное предохранение от беременности для кормящих мам – так называемый период лактационной аменореи, но действует он только пока не появились менструации при условии кормления малыша только грудным молоком, без докорма, строго соблюдая режим кормления не реже 7-8 раз в сутки.. Если хотя бы какое-то из этих условий не соблюдается, есть вероятность забеременеть.

*8. Если половая жизнь не очень регулярная, не лучше ли принять таблетки один раз после секса, а не пить химию весь месяц?*

Те, кто полагает, что если сексом занимаешься редко, то гораздо безопаснее выпить пару раз в месяц одну таблетку, чем глотать их каждый день, подвергают свой организм большому риску. Мало того, что одна таблетка посткоитального контрацептива содержит в 6 раз больше гормонов, чем обычная, такое «одноразовое» введение гормонов является тяжелейшей встряской для организма. Регулярно обращаясь к «пожарной» контрацепции, можно нарушить свой гормональный фон, что нередко ведет к различным заболеваниям, в том числе и к бесплодию. Врачи вообще не рассматривают подобные таблетки как метод регулярной контрацепции. Если девушке хотя бы дважды в месяц требуется контрацептив, значит, речь идет о регулярной половой жизни, и, следовательно, нужно подобрать соответствующие средства.
*
9. Если заниматься сексом во время менструации, шансы забеременеть равны нулю.
*
Многие женщины считают, что незащищенный секс во время менструации или в первые или последние дни менструального цикла самый надежный метод контрацепции, которые не угрожает им беременностью. Однако на самом деле, несмотря на то, что у многих женщин действительно больше шансов забеременеть в середине цикла, вероятность зачатия существует в любой период менструального цикла. Еще один факт, который должна знать каждая женщина: сперма сохраняется в теле женщины целых пять дней.

*10. Прерванный половой акт дает 100% защиту от беременности.*

Это одно из самых распространенных заблуждений, в которое верят женщины. Да, вы можете забеременеть, даже если ваш партнер принимает эту предосторожность. Ведь перед эякуляцией происходит выброс небольшого количества смазки, так же содержащей сперматозоиды. Факт: любое проникновение пениса во влагалище может привести к беременности, даже если партнер проявляет максимальную осторожность.
*
11. Женщины старше 45 лет не беременеют.
*
Возраст после 45 лет – это, так называемый, поздний репродуктивный период. Как правило, к этому времени женщина уже имеет детей и активно занимается их воспитанием. Но для нее также не исключены и поздние роды.

----------


## vova230

> *
> 11. Женщины старше 45 лет не беременеют.
> *


Знаю несколько случаев когда мама после 50 и дочь рожали вместе. Так получилось

----------


## Irina

> 7. Если девушка кормит грудью – она не забеременеет.


А вот на этом очень многие попадаются. Нет чтоб литературу по этому поводу почитать.

----------

